# How to become a volenteer?



## googolplex (Apr 26, 2002)

Admin,
How does one go about becoming a volunteer? Before when you announced the voluteering and people could become "Official Volunteers" I signed up, but under my name never changed to Official Volunteer. I'm not sure if I was never signed up properlly or if its just not putting the text there.

Does that volunteer system transfer over to this?

Whatever is happening I'd like to be a volunteer and I'd like to know how to sign up!


----------



## ScottW (Apr 26, 2002)

http://www.press3.com/expertification/volunteering.html


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

Arg.  I tried to volunteer, but got a blank page after I verified my email address.  I have an activation key, but can't enter it.

*sigh*  I guess I should have done this on IE (as opposed to Netscape (I'm at work, so stuck on an NT box (and Netscape frequently barfs on tables))).


----------



## macguy17 (May 6, 2002)

Is there a wat to add Official Volunteer as your status? I tried to, since I am a volunteer there but it censored it out, like Official *********.


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Go into your User Control Panel (the button abovce entitled "user CB" and then go into the section called "Edit Profile", down in the Custom User Text section click the button entitled "Reset". If you are registered as an official volunteer then your title should change to "Official Volunteer" otherwise it will just change your title to whatever you are currently ranked.

Hope that helped some of you.


----------



## macguy17 (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm... I tried that Trip, but all it did was change my title to Senior Member. I don't know what else to do... I made sure the email addresses were the same and accessed the forums from the volunteer section of press3, but still same thing.


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

I'd be happy if there was more than one question on Press3 available.  Or a question that I could answer.  I think I'm at about Level 1, and all the questions I've seen have been 2 or 3.  I've read them all as I noticed them, but didn't have any answers...


----------



## dricci (May 9, 2002)

I don't think Admin has merged the two databases yet, so we're not "official volunteers" to the forums yet.


----------

